# Route from Santander to Murcia



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Any suggestions for a route from Santander to Murcia in Jan/Feb? Some say go via Madrid (speed), others via Zaragoza for better views. Any thoughts and an overnight stop? Thanks.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

At that time of the year I wouldn't go the Madrid way because of the possibility of heavy snow from over the tops from Santander towards Madrid.

The motorway from Bilbao towards Zaragoza is always kept clear in the event of snow and the same applies around the Teruel area which does get snow but has special fences at the side of the motorway to reduce drifting onto the road and also a very efficient set of snow plough operations. Been that way in November one year- heavy snow falls but no problem at all in transiting the area.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the point about snow.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We drove Bilboa to Granada (via Madrid) on 5th Jan 2009. Temp was typically -3deg and snow ploughs were standing at every 2nd junction. Apart from some rain, the weather was OK and we even had warm sun a few times. I slowed down more than the locals when visibility decreased.

A week later Madrid was totally snow-bound; the transport minister had to resign.

If you haven't been before, Spain is the 2nd most mountainous country in Europe. We played snowballs on a motorway reat-area near Santander on 4th April; the tops were still covered.

Whatever decision you make, it will either be right or wrong. :lol: 

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

For the last 5 years we have gone via Madrid and have never had any problem with snow.
It depends what time your ferry arrives at Santander, if it's early in the morning then I would go via Madrid and stay at Camping International at Aranjeuz. This gives an equal split on the overall distance although last year we kept on going and did the trip in one day.
You could go via Zarragoza but there is a shortage of sites after the one at Zarragoza so if you stay there you have a much longer trip on the second day.

Mike


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

You are right about the lack of campsites, but there are other ways of overnighting.
There's an official free aire in Cascante before you get to Zaragoza.

There are also a few places in the Espana Discovery scheme (cost about 20 euro per year to join but free stopovers after that) in Carinena which is a good bit south of Zaragoza and makes an ideal stopover especially as it is a famous wine town and the bodegas offer excellent wines at very reasonable prices,


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

McGeemobile said:


> Carinena which is a good bit south of Zaragoza and makes an ideal stopover especially as it is a famous wine town and the bodegas offer excellent wines at very reasonable prices,


Now that sounds like a good idea!! Anyone tried the Espana Discovery Scheme?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

For 12 years, I trucked to and from Madrid on a regular basis and although snow can be a possibility, I would not let it too much into the equation. You would have to be pretty unlucky to have any serious delay and most probably will have none.
We did it week in and week out with very very few delays.
Going via Madrid will be cheaper and certainly should be quicker.
You could also go via Avila and Toledo, keeping Madrid to your east. Both very interesting places.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ávila,_Spain

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Murallas_de_Ávila.jpg


----------

